# Transcend/Challenge



## gardnerman (Jun 11, 2015)

I am trying to locate any former owners or crew of Transcend BCK75 as she will be visiting Macduff on the 12th june for a few days and it would be nice to meet up with anyboby from her past.Can anyone from that area put the word out
Thanks


----------

